# hubby's dog caught a possum(pic warning)



## kel (Jan 8, 2009)

about 3am this morning my husbands great dane was barking like a mad thing, i thought it was because of the dry storm we had ie: lots of lightning and thunder but no rain, anyway i get up this morning to find a juvy possum dead in the yard , poor thing it was chewed like hed played with it but no broken skin, im kicking myself for not getting up to see what he was barking at now


they are always running on the roof here but ive never seen one on the ground


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2009)

poor possum,...looks like cats arent the only offenders in killing our natives,...


----------



## snocodile (Jan 8, 2009)

my dog would do the same:evil:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 8, 2009)

dont feel bad, its a brushtail... they are a pest anyway!

would be different if it was a ringtail....


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor wittle possoum!!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> poor possum,...looks like cats arent the only offenders in killing our natives,...



Nope, some dogs are very capable of killing natives too, My previous dog, a red cattle bitch killed plenty of rats, cats and possums, she even killed a feather tailed glider once. She learnt she could knock them off the colourbond fence when they ran across the top. My new dog would be battling to notice a giraffe if it wondered into the yard.


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 8, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> dont feel bad, its a brushtail... they are a pest anyway!
> 
> would be different if it was a ringtail....



Are you serious? Everyone complains whenever a cat kills wildlife and that's your response to a dog killing wildlife?


----------



## Kurto (Jan 8, 2009)

The great dane must be pretty quick! I mean they're a pretty big dog!


----------



## kel (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> poor possum,...looks like cats arent the only offenders in killing our natives,...





hmmm difference is cats go hunting our dog is in secure yard and i dont think he really wanted to kill it, just to play with it, if he wanted to kill it it would be ripped to shreds, hes only a 55kg 1yo puppy after all 
heres a pic of the dog


----------



## Wench (Jan 8, 2009)

only!?!? gorgeous dog but

least you found the possum the next day, we found a dead possum in our yard by following our noses... smelt...so...bad


----------



## gravitation (Jan 8, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> dont feel bad, its a brushtail... they are a pest anyway!
> 
> would be different if it was a ringtail....



Yeah don't feel bad, There are alot of them so the fact that it suffered in agony as it got maulled means squat.

*** mentality is that?


And it's a shame, You can train your dog not to act on that with some patience, i mean i know you had no control over it but maybe for future reference? If he chases birds and things you might want to practice teaching him to sit and stay, and rewarding him for that. Gives you alot of control.


----------



## aoife (Jan 8, 2009)

beautiful dog indeed!


----------



## Noongato (Jan 8, 2009)

Its a wonder the dog didnt come out with a few battle scars, brushtails are nasty little critters.
They tend to hang around the chip shops down here, they love hot chips (minus the salt) and they scab it out of the bin and even follow you.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 8, 2009)

captainpantspie said:


> Yeah don't feel bad, There are alot of them so the fact that it suffered in agony as it got maulled means squat.
> 
> *** mentality is that?



How do you know it suffered in agony whilst being mauled??? 

They are very fast, very nasty when confronted, they have big long sharp claws that they know how to use!
If the dog doensnt have even a small spot on him, id be putting money on the fact the possum was dead, or atleast sick and dying in the first place..... the dog likely did it a favour!


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 8, 2009)

it was most probably a cat that killed it in the first place and then knocked it of the roof.
the dog was only playing with a dead possom.
cheers


----------



## Ishah (Jan 8, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> dont feel bad, its a brushtail... they are a pest anyway!
> 
> would be different if it was a ringtail....


 

Umm... I don't know about SA, but I'm pretty sure they are only a recognised pest (to the government) in Vic (not 100%) and definately Tas... In NSW and QLD they are protected! Not classed as a recognised pest that you are legally allowed to kill...Hence only classed as a pest by the people not the government...They may be a pest where you live, but not here on the east coast (excl. vic).

That being said, there was nothing she could really do to stop it as it was the middle of the night etc etc...

It's sad, but it happens all too commonly. And I agree, yes it was a dog, but atleast its contained in a securely fenced yard, not allowed to freely roam the streets etc and venture wherever it pleases and hunt them down like cats...Dogs can only do harm when they are ground-bound in the yard itself... Cats can chase them up trees and everything!


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a possum die in my bathroom wall last month.... really nice aroma after 2 days of 35 celcius temps...


----------



## Armand (Jan 8, 2009)

my dog is scared of anythin that can move!! she once encountered a baby blue and and i thought she fainted when she saw it-- but she only played dead do avoid getting bitter. Lol she's such a softy wont hurt a fly!


----------



## gravitation (Jan 8, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> How do you know it suffered in agony whilst being mauled???
> 
> They are very fast, very nasty when confronted, they have big long sharp claws that they know how to use!
> If the dog doensnt have even a small spot on him, id be putting money on the fact the possum was dead, or atleast sick and dying in the first place..... the dog likely did it a favour!



I'm sure there is a big probability that the possum felt some discomfort when being maulled to death *rolls eyes*, i'm aware that possums are fast, agile blah blah, but that's not the point.

I just don't see why people have to make moronic comments about an animals death.


and this thread has zilch to do with cats, (Evidently) dogs kill creatures out of curiousity just the same. Leave it at that.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 8, 2009)

the other day my 6month old black labrador, demolished a rat about the size of my arm in front of us. didnt think he could run that quick but he can!


----------



## bump73 (Jan 8, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> it was most probably a cat that killed it in the first place and then knocked it of the roof.
> the dog was only playing with a dead possom.
> cheers


 
Yep i agree definately a cats fault:lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 8, 2009)

captainpantspie said:


> I'm sure there is a big probability that the possum felt some discomfort when being maulled to death *rolls eyes*, i'm aware that possums are fast, agile blah blah, but that's not the point.
> 
> I just don't see why people have to make moronic comments about an animals death.
> 
> ...



Where do you get the idea that the dog "mauled it to death"

Stop pointing the finger without evidence.....

In _my opinion_ if this was the case, there would have been much worse injuries sustained by the possum....

In any event, whatever happened has happened, its a cycle of life.... blah blah.... And dont call people morons.... Everyone has and is entitled to their own opinions without being called names by people like yourself!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jan 8, 2009)

Meh..introduced pest from N.Z, no biggy. They are classed as pests, are known to take over other hollows and nests of our natives and even throw the(natives) young out of their homes.

Pain in the a** to get out of your roof.


----------



## bump73 (Jan 8, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> Meh..introduced pest from N.Z, no biggy. They are classed as pests, are known to take over other hollows and nests of our natives and even throw the(natives) young out of their homes.
> 
> Pain in the a** to get out of your roof.


 
LOL actually native and protected species in Aus and a pest in NZ:lol:

Ben


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 8, 2009)

My malamute killed a possum glider and a cat that wandered into our yard, the glider had a puncture wound on its belly, I think was incurred because I tried to get it out of his mouth and the cat ah well damn thing should be kept at home inside... if they wander into my yard and get caught then its not my fault. As for the glider, the dogs were tied up for some time afterwards.
Reminds me of some time ago when I woke to an awful noise in the middle of the night to find a Koala attached to the back end of my female malamute, she was not happy, lucky for her she had a winter rug on at the time....


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 8, 2009)

unfortubately dogs like to hunt and chase smal things. Its always funny to watch untill they actually catch what they were chasing then is pretty horrible.


----------



## Jewly (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sad. The poor possum might have been terrified. Beautiful dog though.

Oh and cats might kill the odd native animals but dogs can kill children such as what happened yesterday....I know what I'd rather.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 8, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> How do you know it suffered in agony whilst being mauled???
> 
> They are very fast, very nasty when confronted, they have big long sharp claws that they know how to use!.............................................................
> id be putting money on the fact the possum was dead, or atleast sick and dying in the first place..... the dog likely did it a favour!



HMMMMMMMMMMMMM>........................ MUST remember this line next time a cat kills a native animal!!!!!


----------



## dodgie (Jan 8, 2009)

kel said:


> hmmm difference is cats go hunting our dog is in secure yard and i dont think he really wanted to kill it, just to play with it, if he wanted to kill it it would be ripped to shreds, hes only a 55kg 1yo puppy after all
> heres a pic of the dog




Beautiful dog.

He would be good on pigs.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 8, 2009)

kel said:


> hmmm difference is cats go hunting our dog is in secure yard and i dont think he really wanted to kill it, just to play with it, if he wanted to kill it it would be ripped to shreds, hes only a 55kg 1yo puppy after all
> heres a pic of the dog


your gorguz dog weighs more then me!!!


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 9, 2009)

More than me too lol! 

And it weighs the same amount as 28 of my dog!


----------



## Ristof (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a cat that used to be friends with a bush tail.
They used to sit under our front tree next to each other and watch the world go buy.
They would accually play around with each other - how I know it was play - not scratches on the cat or possum. If it was serious I would put my money on the possum as they were the same size.


----------



## missllama (Jan 9, 2009)

> whatever happened has happened, its a cycle of life.... blah blah...



lol matt thats my new comment i shal make every time a cat kills a reptile on here...

nah it wasnt anyones fault ur dog probably saw it as a toy like my dog does with one of our cats... but my dog isnt big enough to kill the cat there the same size

it is sad that its happend and no animal deserves to die that way but it couldnt be prevented did u hear the possum going nuts at all out there??? they are noisey things when there not happy.. is it possible it was already dead? as i stated on a thread the other day my dog had a bit of fun with a rotten dead bird not long ago so ur dog may have just done the same....


anyway everyone stop fighting about it the possums dead and nothing can be done sad story the end


----------



## kupper (Jan 13, 2009)

my two danes bring me presents all the time , brown snakes tigers a bluetongue they kill the snakes but i think the dog was more intrigued by the bluetongue . Dumped the little bugger at my feet


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 13, 2009)

kupper, that's not a clever thing to say on a reptile forum.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 13, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> kupper, that's not a clever thing to say on a reptile forum.



Certainly isn't........... makes the dogs look as bad as cats, can't have that now, can we?????


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, Dipcdame, you crack me up. I love how you jump on my motives without even knowing what they are.

I said what I said because kupper's post makes him sound like he doesn't care. Being sixteen posts in, it's reasonable to assume that he doesn't yet know how 99% of the people here are _very_ passionate about our reptiles (and rightly so). And if he does, it was a very stupid thing to post. Hence, my post.

And, for the record, I don't particularly like either cats or dogs, even though I do have a dog. However, he doesn't attack wildlife, because I've taken the time to train him properly. I've seen a magpie walk right up to his bowl and snatch a bit of dry food while he lays not three feet away and watches.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 13, 2009)

the things about dogs killing and cats killing. people let cats run around in the streets people say "oh my cat doesnt kill anything" but they do maybe nto all of them but the majority do... most people keep there dog in a yard and even my dog (who only kills mice) doesnt mean to kill them infact whines when she finds out she did because there not moving she just wants to play with them if dogs wanted something dead theyd use there teeth..... were cats are natural hunters they prowl something to kill them....
*note - i know not all cats kill and i know not all dogs kill for play there are some dogs out there that just enjoy killing but hey so do some humans


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 13, 2009)

LauraM, are you saying that dogs aren't natural hunters and cat's can't play with the animal?


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 13, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Oh, Dipcdame, you crack me up. I love how you jump on my motives without even knowing what they are.
> 
> I said what I said because kupper's post makes him sound like he doesn't care. Being sixteen posts in, it's reasonable to assume that he doesn't yet know how 99% of the people here are _very_ passionate about our reptiles (and rightly so). And if he does, it was a very stupid thing to post. Hence, my post.
> 
> And, for the record, I don't particularly like either cats or dogs, even though I do have a dog. However, he doesn't attack wildlife, because I've taken the time to train him properly. I've seen a magpie walk right up to his bowl and snatch a bit of dry food while he lays not three feet away and watches.



Point taken!! Our two soppy sods do exactly the same, pigeons by the dozen, doves, blackbirds, sparrows, all are welcome on our back verandah, to pinch wnat they can out of the dog's bowl (BOTH of them!!) whilst they quietly snooze inches away!!! Or they sit and watch!! thing is, I have 2 cats who also do the same, the only things each of them picks on is each other (cat/dog bunfights). They are comical to watch as each tries to get the better of each other. All four docile, yet playful with each other!


----------



## RedBellied (Jan 13, 2009)

What defines an animal as being a pest anyway??? 

Because we have killed off natural habitats and forced all different types of wildlife to live amongst humans..... 

As soon as we hear a possum in the roof or crawling across our back fence we get defensive about it and call it a pest..... 

Ask youself this!!! A venomous snake wonders into someones backyard whilst children are playing.... The snake knows no different and is just looking for something to eat. The owner sees the snake before anything bad happens and goes straight to the shed to get the shovel!!! 

Is that snake a pest???

There are always certain things we can do to prevent any wildlife from causes of harm or death. Its up to us and we all have a right to an opinion. Unfortunately we don't all have to agree either.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you really compare the impact of dogs and cats on native wildlife?
Both might be predators but they are worlds apart considering their styles of hunting, the level of control owners can hope for over each animal and the different manner in which the majority of both are kept.
I want to see some statistics.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

if that dog is locked up in its back yard and that possum gets killed in that yard then so be it no probs with that nice doggy by the way


----------

